# R.I.P Ginger 'My Little Old Man'



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,
As some of you know from reading the 'Health And Nutrition' section under 'Help and reasurance please' on this forum I have had to have my Beautiful boy Ginger put to sleep,He was 14 yrs old.He was diagnosed with Cancer on Tuesday 30th September 08,He was in a bad way after the Vet had done a biopsy ,The Vet made it clear that Ginger was extremely poorly and that he had very little time left,He said it could be a matter of hours.So with much pain in my heart I had to do the right thing and have my baby put to sleep...Good heavens! I did'nt think it was possible to feel this much pain and heartache over an animal.

Ginge:I hope you had a safe trip over the bridge and you are playing with your sister Sadie,I miss you so much.
So long Old Fella I'll see you again one day.


Regards,
tofog68

This is Ginger.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Have fun with Sadie, Ginger. Beautiful orange boy. I've got tears in my eyes, thinking about the orange boys I have lost, too. 
He was a beautiful cat.
h


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Hugs to you on the loss of your sweet boy, Ginger. He certainly was a handsome guy. R.I.P. Ginger. Tell my sweet cockapoo, Gigi, that I love her and miss her. Also, please tell my sweet calico kitties, Spuddie and Munchie, that I still wish I could've done more for them. And if you see my calico, Sprinkles/Patches, please tell her that I'm so sorry that I didn't look further to comfirm her identity. Let all my RB babies know that I'm looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious friend. You did what had to be done, but I know the pain you feel. I wish you peace of mind and joy in the knowledge that you will see Ginger again. God bless.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. He sure was a handsome fella. It is unbelievable how quickly we can lose them sometimes. Makes is even more difficult when it is so unexpected. I know you will see him again at the bridge. May good memories of your fine friend give you comfort until then.


----------

